#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Penis enlargements - why men to do it

## David48atTD

(Not that any of the fine Members of the TD would want/need it  :Smile:  )

"Sam" never had a problem with the size of his penis,  but after he ended his 16-year relationship, he wanted to do something  to 
boost his self-esteem. 

*Key points:*
A new study has looked into why men undergo penis enlargementsMost men say they want to feel better about themselvesNo data is collected about the procedure, but surgeons say more men are expressing interest 

"I definitely didn't feel small, but I wanted to feel  an extra confidence, something extra special  especially if I was going  to be 
going back onto the dating scene again," he said. 

He  researched surgical penis enlargements, but he was wary of the potential  pain and risks involved and decided not to go ahead 
with it. 
But  when he learnt that dermal fillers  normally used to plump up lips and  cheeks  could also be used to enhance the girth of 
the penis, he  booked in to see a plastic surgeon.

"I was at a bit of a loose end at the time, and I had some cash lying around so I thought I would give it a go," he said. 

Sam spent about $10,000 on temporary fillers, and 18 months later, he is happy with the result.
"I  would definitely do it again. But on the psychological side of things,  it was interesting. 
It was a bit of a double-edged sword," he said. 
After the procedure, Sam struggled with performance anxiety during sex. 

*'Penis size really taps into men's sense of self'*

Cosmetic  surgery is often thought of as a woman's pursuit, but surgeons said they  were seeing more men book in to discuss penis enlargement. 

More Here


As an aside, chatting to a Mate of mine in Thailand.  He's Gay.  His Thai BF was more worried about Hair Loss then penis girth/length.

ME?  I'm average and still have a mop of hair.

I worry more about making enough money and a work/life balance.

----------


## Chittychangchang

If Cyrille and snubbed had the opportunity and money to swap the giant penis of their heads, for the maggot  down below.
They'd spend less time trolling and more time losing their virginity. :rofl:

----------


## fishlocker

So I knew this carpenter who lost his hammer.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Another Dog House special on the Buffalo Board...

----------


## DJ Pat

''It's not about size, it's what you do with it''   Say women trapped in a marriage to a bloke with a micro sized dick

I'd say this is a load of bollocks. They got no choice, so some engage in affairs, and I don't f**king blame them.


Thai women have a saying:  ''WE have amazing sex with Pat, and Thai men can't do that''

----------


## BaitongBoy

Heh...

----------


## Chittychangchang

If she doesn't squirt, then I'm afraid you're deluding yourself that you've done the business.

----------


## tomcat

> "Sam" never had a problem with the size of his penis, but after he ended his 16-year relationship, he wanted to do something to 
> boost his self-esteem


...self esteem tied to penis size produces the need to flaunt AR15 automatic weapons, purchase giant SUVs, sign up for gym memberships and run for president...real men are undaunted by the ridicule of others...no matter how many of them there are...

----------


## DJ Pat

6 Inches is pretty good I reckon. 


















_
Isn't it?_

----------


## tomcat

...^honorable mention, no cigar...a 12" Nubian spearchucker is the ticket to paradise...

----------


## DJ Pat

^

And ruptured intestines most probably

----------


## tomcat

...depends where your intestines are located...

----------


## DJ Pat

^It can't exactly take a detour

----------


## tomcat

...love canal transit is more flexible than you appear to realize...surprising, considering your tales of familial exploration and anal conquest...it's not the size of the boat, etc...

----------


## Latindancer

It seems to me that women can be responsive / orgasmic clitorally, vaginally, or both. 

If it is clitorally, Thai mens' penises will probably suffice. If vaginally, a 6-incher (average Caucasian size, and goodonya Pat...you must've inherited it from dad) is more the go.

I'm only average, but have never had any problem with elf-esteem whatsoever in that department, and have never...ever...had a complaint or sly word from girlfriends.

----------


## DJ Pat

^^True, I've filled a few passages in my time. 

The best time was when.....


(_more details when the thread is chucked in the DH)_





> It seems to me that women can be responsive / orgasmic clitorally, vaginally, or both. 
> 
> It it clitorally, Thai mens' penises will probably suffice. If  vaginally, a 6-incher (average size, and goodonya Pat...you must've  inherited it from dad) is more the go.
> 
> I'm only average, but have never had any problem with elf-esteem  whatsoever in that department, and have never...ever...had a complaint  or sly word from girlfriends.


It never really crossed my mind when I was younger, it's only the last decade that I've wondered about it. 
There was an article in FHM that basically belittled anyone insecure enough to write in.

So I whipped out a tape measure....

----------


## tomcat

> I'm only average, but have never had any problem with elf-esteem


...555...Dr. Freud calling on line 1...

----------


## tomcat

> True, I've filled a few passages in my time


...a few?...so many passages, so little time...get pumping, boy...

----------


## DJ Pat

^Only one had negative effects, physically, poor girl.

You know what I'n talking about





(_more details when the thread is chucked in the DH)_

----------


## tomcat

> You know what I'n talking about


...hence the importance of an anal douche...

----------


## DJ Pat

Wasn't anything to do with hygeine, only once has my withdrawl brought luggage with it...

----------


## tomcat

> only once has my withdrawl brought luggage with it


...good catch, considering the size of the worm...

----------


## Switch

Discussing sexual prowess on this forum seems a tad gauche. I guess some are more tittilated than others.

On the subject of envy, I don’t own an assault rifle or an SUV, but I do have a gym membership. Should I be concerned TC?

----------


## tomcat

> Should I be concerned TC?


...not if you shower alone...

----------


## Switch

> ...not if you shower alone...


Alas that is my fate for the moment. 😝

----------


## Chittychangchang

> ...a few?...so many passages, so little time...get pumping, boy...


Or memorably typing :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

The correct answer to the question 'is my penis too small?' is never 'yes' ... but it's really best not to ask the question in the first place. If you have a small dick, find a woman with a suitably sized vagina. Craigslist probably has a category for that. Does it, Luigi? Dillinger? 



 :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> The correct answer to the question 'is my penis too small?' is never 'yes' ... but it's really best not to ask the question in the first place. If you have a small dick, find a woman with a suitably sized vagina. Craigslist probably has a category for that. Does it, Luigi? Dillinger?


All good, Nev.
Yet, you'll be finding that many here aren't pursuing vaginas. 

Your logical and straight forward punditry stands moot.

 :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

One can extend the principle to a search for a suitable anus, Jeff. Find a man with an anus of a suitable size, or one that still has sufficient elasticity.

----------


## HuangLao

Suitable Anuses [or Ani].

Grounds for a decent thread discussion, thereof.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I should imagine most on here are banging a wizards sleeve. :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

The dreaded_ ''chucking a tennis ball into a train tunnel''_ syndrome'

Well I've never suffered with such an affliction but I do wonder about farang women and their Thai boyfriends, who aren't reputed to be hung like a salami or jumbo bratwurst. 
The last white bird I screwed was german and I'll admit it was a tad baggier than your average Thai bird. Her poor attempt at being clean shaven down below felt like a sheet of sandpaper and her pasty white legs resembled a couple of strip lights.

 Last time I saw legs like that was when I sat in on an autopsy

----------


## Dillinger

> The correct answer to the question 'is my penis too small?' is never 'yes' ... but it's really best not to ask the question in the first place. If you have a small dick, find a woman with a suitably sized vagina.


Its not about asking yourself though is it?

We've all heard the old adage  "are you in yet?"

 Haven't we? 

Fellas? :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Dicky just popped in for a quick stealth wank :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

There's more to life than sex anyway

----------


## Switch

My penis gets enlarged automatically under the appropriate circumstances. Is this not true for all men?

----------


## Dragonfly94

Tony had his Anus enlarged recently

----------


## BaitongBoy

Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand...

----------


## DJ Pat

I've seen a few enlargement surgeries gone wrong

Not something to look at during sunday lunch

----------


## David48atTD

> Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand...


Well it is a serious article in concept.

Just imagine if it was do men like larger pies  ::chitown:: cream or otherwise.

----------


## Troy

I'm too scared to put a contact lens in my eye let alone have my manhood put under the knife. Can't even imagine the idea...

...often thought it was a bit small sometimes though, especially after a dip in icy waters...

----------


## DJ Pat

Measuring girth is a bit tricky without a tape measure

----------


## tomcat

> their Thai boyfriends, who aren't reputed to be hung like a salami or jumbo bratwurst


...an old and largely undeserved reputation started, I believe, by jealous white codgers...a viewing of the Isaan boys on the Jupiter stage in Suriwong would immediately shade your 6" tweezer bait, Pat...

----------


## DJ Pat

I come well equipped for every possiblity

----------


## tomcat

...^a strap-on is a good idea...especially if the lighting is right...

----------


## Switch

The penis mightier than the sword. .........

----------


## DJ Pat

^Which would you prefer if taking on King Arthur?

----------


## Switch

My pen is legend, just like King Arthur.

----------


## DJ Pat

tomcat will try and claim King Arthur had homosexual tendencies

----------


## tomcat

...^nope: I'll leave the hairy old coffin dodgers to you...

----------


## DJ Pat

Shaving all pubic hairs makes the penis appear bigger

Otherwise it resembles a snakehead peeping out of a bush

----------


## tomcat

> Otherwise it resembles a snakehead peeping out of a bush


...avoid cruising small-dick bars...

----------


## DJ Pat

Mine's usually too big to fit through glory holes

----------


## tomcat

...you've seen doll houses with glory holes?...

----------


## lom

> I've seen a few enlargement surgeries gone wrong
> 
> Not something to look at during sunday lunch


Pat, what's your favorite place to go for spotting cocks?
Asking for a friend..

----------


## Hugh Cow

*Thread: Penis enlargements - why men to do it*Could I possibly venture an opinion that no one has yet addressed? 
They want a bigger cock?

----------


## tomcat

...sometimes opinions are so obvious they don't need to be stated...this is one of those times...

----------


## Dillinger

> They want a bigger cock?


Its not just the patient who wants a bigger cock, take the two top posters in this thread for instance.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

> Its not just the patient who wants a bigger cock, take the two top posters in this thread for instance.


Tip themselves off, don't they. 

Those whom bring unneeded attention, speak the loudest and most often......

----------


## SKkin

I suppose my penis reduction surgery is not quite as common. On the bright side, the wife can now walk properly in public.

----------


## tomcat

> On the bright side, the wife can now walk properly in public


...so, her surgery was successful then...

----------


## bobo746

Small Dick who cares  :2guns:

----------


## SKkin

^^told ya I was big boned...and lost 15 lbs..  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

I explained to the gf that the noisier the bikes, the smaller the dicks

My bike is of course electric, and noiseless

----------


## tomcat

> My bike is of course electric, and noiseless


...so, you're dickless then...

----------


## Switch

> I explained to the gf that the noisier the bikes, the smaller the dicks
> 
> My bike is of course electric, and noiseless


Mine makes a kind of sloppy slurping noise during the plowing process, usually accompanied by squeals of delight.

----------


## lom

> Mine makes a kind of sloppy slurping noise during the plowing process.


Easily solved

----------


## Switch

Hahahaha

----------


## Dillinger

That or find a tighter or younger womanman

----------


## DJ Pat

The onus seems to be on men to get larger penises, how about pressurising women to get vagina tightening pills

----------


## Switch

I have no wish to undermine the op, but this forum is littered with massive pricks already.

----------


## Dillinger

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Hugh Cow

I believe there's some place in Bangkok where you can get a decent increase with injections. Err just asking for a friend.

----------


## DJ Pat

Weren't bleached white hiso vaginas and penises in fashion last year, never heard much about it since.

----------


## Scottish Gary

i worked offshore with a guy who suffered from a condition called micropenis...Basically, his shlong had never developed and was the size of a maggot. He had to piss  sitting down as he couldn't hold it standing up. It gave the poor bastard a lot of psychological problems and probably still does.

----------


## tomcat

...^there are (I'm told) porn sites devoted to such wretches, many of whom are devoted to body-building as (I suspect) a form of compensation...

----------


## Headworx

^^Yeah but  I bet the fucker had a seriously fat bank book  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

No need for penis enlargements boys. just date date birds with really small hands. works for me

----------


## tomcat

> just date date birds with really small hands


...*cough*...legal jeopardy may ensue if the hands are _too_ small...

----------


## DJ Pat

^
^^Handy to know that, thanks

----------


## Mozzbie47

I never needed enlarging,,many saying how pleased they were to have met me......

----------


## tomcat

> many saying how pleased they were to have met me


...and that's when the action stopped...

----------


## Dragonfly94

why waste money making it bigger, just find a woman with a smaller kunt  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> just find a woman with a smaller kunt


...that could take _years_ of searching...

----------


## cyrille

Clearly not your area of expertise.

----------


## Latindancer

Hint : find a tiny woman. Not guaranteed to be smaller in those areas, but a much higher likelihood than a big, bovine Caucasian woman.

My wife is 150 cms and in proportion.....in all areas.  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> Not guaranteed to be smaller in those areas, but a much higher likelihood than a big, bovine Caucasian woman.


...your lack of confidence in TD bulls is disappointing...

----------


## Hugh Cow

> No need for penis enlargements boys. just date date birds with really small hands. works for me


Jeezus dont say that. Next thing TC will be trying to date Donald Trump.

----------


## tomcat

> Next thing TC will be trying to date Donald Trump


...^your imagination is staggering...next you'll be suggesting I'm a sadist who adores men stapled to crosses...

----------


## Mozzbie47

> ...and that's when the action stopped...


   Gee,,,you hurt my feelings    :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

...^555...

----------


## David48atTD

> ... <snip> I'm a sadist who adores men stapled to crosses...


I thought you used ropes   :tieme: 



























 :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

...the Roman method lasts longer...up to 6 hours (I'm told). Then bodies tend to lose their...freshness...

----------


## laymond

a hooker told me I hade a big cock once,and I believed her because I had already slipped her twenty bucks for the root.

----------


## tomcat

> a hooker told me I hade a big cock once


...just the one time then...

----------


## Jack meoff

> No need for penis enlargements boys. just date date birds with really small hands. works for me


Dickies hands were pretty small  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> Dickies hands were pretty small


...got a pic?...

----------


## HuangLao

> ...got a pic?...



Use your splendid imagination, TC.....

----------


## tomcat

...that was a challenge to support an undocumented allegation...plus I'm out of hand fantasies...

----------


## fishlocker

Demons and Wizards? I should have guessed. 
> can't get a green for the Amboy Dukes. What has the world come to

----------


## fishlocker

Beyond the seas of twats. 
Beyond the Realm of what's.

----------


## birding

The introduction of the metric system did a lot for penis enlargement much better to have 10cm than 4 inches.

----------


## tomcat

> much better to have 10cm than 4 inches.


...self-delusion...someone might turn on the lights...

----------


## David48atTD

*TC*, get your Butt over here ... https://teakdoor.com/the-teakdoor-lou...ml#post3798031

Your opinion/expertise is required  :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

...*drops wine glass, rushes to key board*...

----------


## SKkin

> TC, get your Butt over here


I see you capitalized Butt...it must be hott.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## tomcat

> I see you capitalized Butt


...royalty is always capitalized...

----------


## HuangLao

> ...self-delusion...someone might turn on the lights...


Normal circumstances will appreciated girth more so the length - females, that is....

 ::chitown::

----------


## tomcat

> females, that is....


...penile girth is more widely appreciated than you may realize...

----------


## David48atTD

My Sister used to say ... _Short and Thick did the Trick_  :Razz: 

Which is quite odd and she married a tall, thin man!

----------


## tomcat

...why is it odd?...

----------


## Jack meoff

> My Sister used to say


Right  :rofl:

----------

